# Xorg problem Asus A42J (black screen)



## oghie (May 14, 2011)

hi, I'm using FreeBSD 8.2 with Asus notebook A42J (NVIDIA 310M) and installing xorg + kde4, but after I have done everything that happens is a black screen and I can not do ctrl + backspace or ctrl + alt + F1. Can you help me solve this problem?

oh yes, I do desktop configuration like this:

```
#echo â€˜dbus_enable=â€YESâ€â€˜ >> /etc/rc.conf
```


```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```


```
#echo â€˜hald_enable=â€YESâ€â€˜ >> /etc/rc.conf
```


```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
```


```
#reboot
```


```
#Xorg -configure
```


```
#cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


```
$echo exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde4 > ~/.xinitrc
```


```
#echo â€˜kdm4_enable=â€YESâ€â€˜ >> /etc/rc.conf
```


```
#edit /etc/ttys
ttyv8 â€œ/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemonâ€ xterm off secure
ttyv8 â€œ/usr/X11R6/kde4/bin/kdmâ€ xterm on secure
```


```
#reboot
```

after I reboot, what happens is a black screen and can no longer return to the console.


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

After 

```
#Xorg configure
```
do

```
#Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```
see if screen is setup properly (exit with shift+crtl+f1 I believe).
Don't do kdm yet. See if you can run kde4 with

```
$startx
```


----------



## oghie (May 14, 2011)

Can not go back to the console with shift+ctrl+f1. 
Whether there is another solution to return to the console?


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

Press ctrl+c after you return to console (shift+ctrl+f1).
Is test successful? Do you see 'X' mouse with test?


----------



## wblock@ (May 15, 2011)

oghie said:
			
		

> can not go back to the console with shift+ctrl+f1.
> whether there is another solution to return to the console?



It should be ctrl-alt-f1.


----------



## bbzz (May 15, 2011)

Right; sorry.


----------



## _martin (May 15, 2011)

I was thinking creating new thread to my issue but your problem is close enough to mine so I will reply here. 

I have an ASUS P5Q3 motherboard with 8GB ram and NVIDIA 9800 GTX+ graphics card. I did a fresh amd64 minimal 8.2-RELEASE install and then I added:

`# pkg_add -r xorg`
`# pkg_add -r fluxbox`

Modified /etc/rc.conf and started both daemons:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

I have created my own .xinitrc to start fluxbox: 
`% cat .xinitrc`

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startfluxbox
```

I logged as a user and started X with startx command. First start was ok - fluxbox was running. Then I did exit the fluxbox and I tried to do it again - the whole system got frozen. I saw either the black screen or something that looked like an attempt to draw a fluxbox screen. Kernel didn't respond to ping - hard reboot was required.

I can repeat this every time. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not created/updated during this freeze (nor any N-numbered version of it).

I'm attaching the current package list, /var/log/messages after system booted up and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log after first successful X start-up.

View attachment messages.txt
View attachment packages.txt

Anybody had the same/similar issue?

EDIT: As the whole system freezes I thought maybe nv driver has some problems. I sourced 8-STABLE, recompiled the GENERIC kernel, installed new world and compiled x11/nvidia-driver. The result is quite the same, though now it takes exactly 3-times to start/stop X before the system freezes the same way.


----------



## bbzz (May 16, 2011)

Did you enable nvidia driver in xorg.conf after installing?


----------



## adamk (May 16, 2011)

Is this an optimus enabled machine (Google seems to suggest that some are, some aren't)?  If so, you will not be able to use the nvidia GPU and, most likely, the intel GPU is not supported by the intel driver.

Adam


----------



## _martin (May 16, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Did you enable nvidia driver in xorg.conf after installing?



Yes. And the first test is without using any 'blob' driver, just nv one.


----------



## _martin (May 16, 2011)

Ok, now I have a feeling I should have chosen different thread for this topic :/

Though I don't know what was it exactly that caused my system to froze-up (my bets are on nv and x11/nvidia-driver drivers) I found a solution to my problem.

Current ports nvidia driver: nvidia-driver-256.53_1 
Current NVIDIA driver (web): NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-270.41.06

I've compiled this version and it is working like a charm - no issues what so ever.


----------

